# Telcel Mobile Internet Hotspots



## Scooterbum (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone have experience with Telcel mobile broadband hotspots?
I live in Melaque and currently have telmex DSL internet to my casa. The Telmex internet is slow (best day is 1.5mb download) unreliable and extremely vulnerable to lightning surges.
I am considering purchasing a Telcel mobile hotspot and dumping the Telmex service. Telcel offers 2 mobile hotspot devices, an Alcatel XY230 and a HUAWEI E5 . My needs are to support 4 – 5 devices - laptops and tablets. 
I would also like the ability to connect a Cisco wireless router that has been flashed for DD-WRT to use VPN for apple TV, netflix from USA – etc. Any recommendations, experiences, tips, or suggestions are most welcome.
Thanks - Juan


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It sounds fast but that is factory data. You are still dependent on Telcel's signal which I find in Pinal Villa to fluxuate a lot. My speed varies from a little over 2mgs to less than 1mg with a Huawei USB modem. I think their network here gets overloaded often. I also suspect their DHCP server gives out strange addresses that some sites don't like and lock me out.

I have no other options here and wish Telmex would come this way.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Another thing to consider is the download limit. I pay about 600 pesos a month for 10gigs and that means no Torrents and somewhat limited Youtube. Not sure if they have packages that allow more.


----------

